# [Russian NR] Pavel Galaktionov OH Average 12.80



## biscuit (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't know if there is a video, but here's the cubecomps link.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1501&cat=13&rnd=1


----------

